# There was a problem resetting your PC in Windows 10



## davidpro100 (Jun 27, 2017)

Ok so I've been trying to reset my pc and I tried diffrent tutorials on youtube but nothing semes to work, I went and check my log book and I got a log for the Windows crash

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft Windows ResetEng
Date: 2017-07-20 18:17:37
Event ID: 4502
Task Category: None
Level: Critical
Keyword:
User: SYSTEM
Computer: DESKTOP-H1IIMKR
Description:
The attempt to restore the system to its original state failed. The changes in the system have been undone.
Event XML Data:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-ResetEng" Guid="{A4445C76-ED85-C8A3-02C1-532A38614A9E}" />
<EventID>4502</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>1</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2017-07-20T16:17:37.620291700Z" />
<EventRecordID>8895</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1668" ThreadID="1672" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>DESKTOP-H1IIMKR</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Microsoft actually covers this.

"I would suggest you to download the ISO file for Windows 10 from the referred link and perform a repair using the same Installation Media and see if the issue can be resolved.

Please follow the below steps.

Step 1: Follow the below link to create an ISO image for Windows 10.

Link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Step 2: Perform the repair using the bootable media as suggested in the below link.

Link: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-safe-mode

Please refer to the section: *To get to Windows Startup Settings in the Windows Recovery Environment*

(Note: above link also applies to Windows 10)"

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-id-4502/593aff92-fa8a-4752-b3cc-aeb40cc8c676


----------

